
AsmJit – Complete x86/X64 JIT and AOT Assembler for C++ - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/asmjit/asmjit
======
throwGuardian
Can someone explain the distribution method to use with this. For instance,
with WASM:

1\. Compile source code to .wasm

2\. Distribute .wasm via website.

3\. User's browser downloads .wasm, compiles to machine code (for JIT path)
and executes the result.

What are the steps with AsmJit, I hope actual source code needn't be
distributed the client

